# Quick and Dirty Stand



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I am setting up a ten gallon for my niece and nephew. I had all the gear to go with it, but was lacking a stand, because when I had it going here, I was using an existing piece of furniture. The best I found was an iron stand, for $35, and I really questioned how stable it would be, especially if it should get bumped.

I decided to make my own. I recently built a workbench, and it is solid, so I decided to make a smaller version of it to use for a stand. It is built with 2x4's, and has 3/4 plywood top, trimmed with solid pine, and 1/2" plywood for the shelf, is all held together with 3" deck screws, and is topped with 5 coats of polyurethane. It measures 29" wide, and 16 1/2" deep, and is 32" tall. I'm not sure how big of a tank would fit on it, but do know it will accoodate at least a 20g, and have absolutely no qualms about the weight because it is solid. Best part of all, it was built for under $50.

I realize it is not the prettiest piece in the world, but it will definitely work. Actually, Mrs. Moby is making a skirt for it that will be attached with velcro, so nothing below the trimmed area at the top will be seen, which will allow for food and gear storage. I was really pressed for time when building this, I hope to make a more refinied version of this one in the future, using the 2x4 framework, but enclosing it in solid pine or oak, to give it more of a finished cabinet look.

Hopefully a pic or two will follow with it in place and the skirt on it.


----------



## Sin (Jul 29, 2005)

Could leave it the way it is and stain it. Add a skirt to hide the uglies. Oddly enough 2x4s dotn look half bad when ya stain them. I was worried when i planned out my 2nd cabinet i was gona give the bottom a plywood shell. I decided the bottom tank would look better with out it so i tried it. this was the result.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Your pic isn't showing up.

If I had some more time I may have tried staining it. I was really pressed for time with some other tasks going on, and the weather is now getting borderline temperature wise to be painting and stainging. I probably would have tried countersinking the screws and plugging the wholes with dowels or filler. I got the final product set up. It is ok, not exactly my choice for my home, but for the kids it will do for now. If they are succesfull, I will try another one in the spring.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

That stand is serious overkill but it gets the job done!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nice stand.one would be amazed at how much weight it would hold.and that is certainly a good thing;because i sure wouldn't want it crashing..when i built racks for my fishroom;they were all made of 2x4s...designed to also be taken down and reassembled in a short time.i was very fortunate to have sueM to help me build these racks..she is a heck of a carpenter...
here are a couple of pics....
this rack will hold 12 20 longs on the 2 upper shelves and 15 20 longs on the bottom.









this rack will hold 5 40 breeders on top and 10 20 longs on lower shelves and 4 110 gallon tubs and 2 40 longs on the bottom.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

rack 1









rack 2

















there were a total of 4 of the type 1 racks and 1 of the type 2 rack.plus a rack that held 21 10 gallon tanks.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice looking setup John! Are those for personel use or are you going to open a lfs? lol
Would be a great way to supplement income. :idea:

MrMoby, the stand looks cute with the skirt, but yeah...a little wood putty on the screw holes, a bit of sanding and a couple of coats of stain...ideas for the next one maybe? Great job!


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow...that is a solid looking set up!


----------

